# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  برنامج EasyLingo لترجمة الكلمة بمجرد بمرور الماوس عليها

## smsma

EasyLingo 


لترجمة الكلمة بمجرد بمرور الماوس عليها 


تحميل البرنامج اضغط على الرابط التالي

http://www.zshare.net/download/7483961a2f1b37/ 

السيريال فى المرفقات

----------


## رامي السليحات

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اتقدم للقائمين على هذا المنتدى بالشكر الجزيل على جهدهم الرائع لانجاح هذا المنتدى وكما اتقدم بالتهنئه بمناسبه العيد ىالفضيل لجميع المشاركين وخاصه الدكتوره شيماء

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا أستاذة سمسمة على مشاركتنا لهذا البرنامج الرائع

----------


## دعاء احمد عبده

000شـكــ وبارك الله فيكم ـــرا لكم ... لكم مني أجمل تحية وتقـــــــــديـر لكل من ساعد علي انشاء هذا المنتدي  000

----------

